# Issues with banner ads loading in Opera



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

For the last 2 days, one of the banner ads causes my browsing in Opera to hang up. It doesn't want to completely load the ad. When I hit stop, it loads a static picture of the ad. However, since I have to hit stop to continue reading the page (as it hangs until the picture is loaded), the 'jump to newest post' feature won't work.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

I am sorry, but I can not reproduce this issue. My guess is it may be a Flash issue with your browser.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I use Opera and it's not happening with me. I won't be much help, but what version are you using? Might be time to upgrade...


----------

